# speaker knowledge..



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

hey everybody i have a couple questions about speakers for my car. ::

1. The stock speakers are 1-way right? if so , almost any 2/3/4-way speaker is better right?

2. Is there a noticable/big difference between 2-way speakers and 3-way speakers of the same brand?

3. My current setup is a Jvc Kameleon HeadUnit , poineer 2-ways in the front and soon to be pioneer 3-ways in the rear .... is this a good setup? ((im on a budget))


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

OmegaManEX said:


> *hey everybody i have a couple questions about speakers for my car. ::
> 
> 1. The stock speakers are 1-way right? if so , almost any 2/3/4-way speaker is better right?
> 
> ...


1. Just about any 2/3/or 4 way speaker will be better than factory (in terms of Sound Quality). Just remember that your factory speakers are very efficient and require very little power...so simply replacing them with aftermarket speakers without powering them adequately may reduce your bass response slightly.

2. Not really...most high end speaker manuf. don't even make 3 or 4 way speakers. To put it simply...a correctly engineered 2 way speaker will sound better and be more accurate than an average 3 or 4 way speaker. Just because it has more "ways" doesn't necissarily mean that it will sound better. Your best bet is to listen to a few and pick what sounds best to you.

3. Your system will sound good. It may not be what someone else would pick for a system (it really depends on the SQ you are looking for). But if it does what you want it to do...then that is fantastic. IMO, a 3 way in the rear is a little overkill...I mean after all...it's just rear fill. If it were me...I'd move your 2 way Pioneers to the back and get a good quality speaker for the front (but that's just if it were me).


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: speaker knowledge..*



SentraStyleEMW said:


> *1. Just about any 2/3/or 4 way speaker will be better than factory (in terms of Sound Quality). Just remember that your factory speakers are very efficient and require very little power...so simply replacing them with aftermarket speakers without powering them adequately may reduce your bass response slightly.
> 
> 2. Not really...most high end speaker manuf. don't even make 3 or 4 way speakers. To put it simply...a correctly engineered 2 way speaker will sound better and be more accurate than an average 3 or 4 way speaker. Just because it has more "ways" doesn't necissarily mean that it will sound better. Your best bet is to listen to a few and pick what sounds best to you.
> 
> 3. Your system will sound good. It may not be what someone else would pick for a system (it really depends on the SQ you are looking for). But if it does what you want it to do...then that is fantastic. IMO, a 3 way in the rear is a little overkill...I mean after all...it's just rear fill. If it were me...I'd move your 2 way Pioneers to the back and get a good quality speaker for the front (but that's just if it were me). *


i'll second that. also look into components as well...maybe even a small amp also


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: speaker knowledge..*



200sxpower said:


> *i'll second that. also look into components as well...maybe even a small amp also *


I wouldn't really look into components unless you are also going to look at that amp  . Components usually require a bit more power to sound good than coaxials do.


----------

